# Online hobby shops



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with an online hobby shop called "The Western Depot" in Yuba City, CA? They have a few things that are out-of-stock at my usual places.


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

In cause of that would be something you are looking for "out of stock" than it will be a nice idea to have a look on Walthers and if there would be anything "out of stock", too, than the will give you local hobbyshops who ordered that product in the past. It can happen that they will have of what you are looking for.

Sometimes it can happen that temporally "out of stock" articles of products are still in re-production again and the hobby shop does not know about of it.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

GNfan said:


> Does anyone have any experience with an online hobby shop called "The Western Depot" in Yuba City, CA? They have a few things that are out-of-stock at my usual places.


Yes. I've bought a lot from them. They are a good place that has never done me wrong. Service and shipping are slower than others (Pat's Trains, Modetrainstuff) but they are _the _place to go for old NIB K-Line stuff - gobs of it and good prices!!!.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you. When I was a little kid I collected Matchbox cars - at ~ $8.00 each I can collect N scale Oxford Die-Cast.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

GNfan said:


> Does anyone have any experience with an online hobby shop called "The Western Depot" in Yuba City, CA? They have a few things that are out-of-stock at my usual places.



wife and I know the owners personally this is a very good business to deal with.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree with Lee.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you everyone - lots of N scale treasures, and nice people. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have bought from them too, I had no problems and I have no complaints.
A OK in my book. :thumbsup:


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

OK, next question: does anyone have any experience with Fifer Hobby? I believe "Mr. Fifer" used to be a member here.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, I’ve bought from Fifer. No problems, seemed fine. This was probably through eBay and I don’t remember exactly what it was.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

GNfan said:


> OK, next question: does anyone have any experience with Fifer Hobby? I believe "Mr. Fifer" used to be a member here.


Yes I have bought from them. I bought a locomotive and a few other things and never had a problem. Ships fast. You can also look him up on youtube under fifer hobby.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

From my experience Mike and Robin Fifer run a good business. I sent him two N-scale locos to put DCC sound boards in. He did a good job and returned them to me quickly.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

It's come to this . . . not only do I know what a "Humber Super Snipe" (an English car) is, but Fifer Hobby had two different Oxford Diecast models and I just ordered one of each. And some ready-to-use cast resin structures I'd never seen before. Thank you again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Collins77 (Jul 11, 2019)

I bought from Fifer and had no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## Akoustic (May 6, 2019)

Speaking of Fifer Hobby I watched his video on the Kato Sound Box. Ordered one and was delivered in three days. Excellent service, in my opinion.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*OK, next question: *(and hopefully not off-topic). Does anyone here use an online military models shop? I've found a "British N scale" Oxford Diecast military vehicle I'd like to have that isn't in Walther's catalog. And no, not a half-track. A WWII-era motorcycle & sidecar in RAF colors.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

GNfan said:


> *OK, next question: *(and hopefully not off-topic). Does anyone here use an online military models shop? I've found a "British N scale" Oxford Diecast military vehicle I'd like to have that isn't in Walther's catalog. And no, not a half-track. A WWII-era motorcycle & sidecar in RAF colors.


Well, I've used Flying Mule a bunch of times, also Freetime hobbies


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks, Lee - it is at The Flying Mule, and I'm going to order the RAF Mini while I'm at it. I grew up with the UK-made Lesney Matchbox vehicles along with Hot Wheels; so Oxford Diecast vehicles are welcome on my layout :thumbsup:

*Update: *Done!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

GNfan said:


> Thanks, Lee - it is at The Flying Mule, and I'm going to order the RAF Mini while I'm at it. I grew up with the UK-made Lesney Matchbox vehicles along with Hot Wheels; so Oxford Diecast vehicles are welcome on my layout :thumbsup:
> 
> *Update: *Done!


I have a lot of Oxford diecast. Nice models many of them.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

For future reference, this dealer is in the UK but the shipping is pretty cheap. Amanda has quite a line of Oxford vehicles. Might be worth looking at...

https://www.ajmrailways.com/

Tom


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

TY, although that site seems to be HO and OO only; and I'm looking for N. There are sources for models Walthers didn't import - I've bought Oxford Diecast from both The Western Depot and Fifer Hobby Supply; now also The Flying Mule, and I've bought a few off Amazon when I think the price is reasonable. Oxford Diecast's site says they accept US credit cards and can ship to the US, although I haven't tried it yet. The trick is to enter "Oxford diecast" and their model number into google and see what comes up. I even found one in-stock at Walthers that I'd never seen at either modeltrainstuff.com or hobbylinc.com that I'd like to have.


----------

